# Car Insurance Costs



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty Folks,

How do you find the car insurance costs in spain compared with uk?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

about the same I think!?! There is a difference tho, the cars are all insured to allow any driver, unlike the UK where the driver can be insured to drive any car - summat like that!!?

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes they are more or less the same as the UK, but as stated the premium generally covers the whole family. So my wife and daughter can drive the car. Also insurance here has breakdown cover with it, so you'd save your AA or RAC premium here!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes they are more or less the same as the UK, but as stated the premium generally covers the whole family. So my wife and daughter can drive the car. Also insurance here has breakdown cover with it, so you'd save your AA or RAC premium here!


Oh, but I meant to add that the excess on a second hand car can be quite high, mine is €600. If you want to get that down to a reasonable level then you have to have it inspected by an engineer who gives a report to the insurance company ....... stops people claiming for damage that is already done apparently


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Insurance here is generally a bit higher ime. BUT legally (I'm told) TP must cover all drivers. I find Motorcycle insurance VERY high. 

Fire/theft extensions are reasonable. Fully comp hardly ever is - unless you agree massive excesses. ime Windshield/H-lamp cover is a good idea. 

It's near (if not totally) impossible to get insurance other than TPO on anything over 5 years old - UNLESS you had the vehicle before it reached that age and had it insured at TPFT or Comp) before.

What is ABSOLUTLEY necessary here is to shop about. You can find "offers" both at Insurer and agent level. Right now there is fierce competition for business. I had a quote for one of teh bikes that was 60% cheaper than the others - both the Insurer and Agent had offers on that particular model that month.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Insurance here is generally a bit higher ime. BUT legally (I'm told) TP must cover all drivers. I find Motorcycle insurance VERY high.
> 
> Fire/theft extensions are reasonable. Fully comp hardly ever is - unless you agree massive excesses. ime Windshield/H-lamp cover is a good idea.
> 
> ...


Perhaps yours are higher because of being in Madrid? I was pleasantly suprised when we arrived here with the premiums.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Just seems a lot maybe. I earn less now here than I did in the UK in 1989. 

To be fair the Cars are not bad.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Cheers guys,

Have to say i am quite tempted by the £200 a month car hire when you take insurance,tax and a new car seems a good deal. but i will be looking for a motorbike for myself though this is a must with all the sunshine.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> but i will be looking for a motorbike for myself though this is a must with all the sunshine.


Bikes here are quite a bit more expensive (esp second hand) than the UK. This comment from biking mates in the Uk who've been investigating moving here. Depending on model the difference is as high as 20%

If you WANT a bike. I'd suggest you either

- buy one s/h in the UK - make sure it's in your name there 6 months - then bring it with you and have it transferred to Spanish plates under the "Transfer of Domicile within the EU" process - this should avoid the registration tax - make sure you have a VAT receipt though. I'd also look for a speedo that has miles and Kms. 

- buy NEW here. Frankly unless you have a "treasured beast" already - this is the easiest option.

Insurance depends as always on size, as does road tax. 

Tax is a local thing and I know some areas tax bikes HEAVILY as they don't like them. Where I work - cars pay VERY LOW rates as they want to attract rental fleets. Bikes are not as favourably viewed. Where I live it's a little fairer - but not as low.

Believe me - a Bike in mid summer can be very unpleasant here. With the minimum of proper protection - heat becomes an issue. Naturally in t-shirt/shorts and flip-flops it's cooler - but I'd not risk that. In Winter here in Madrid - I ride much less too (i don't do ice) - but on the Med. coast the climate remains more temperate.


----------

